# use DAP in OPERA



## sanjay (Oct 23, 2004)

I would like to set up Download accelerator plus7.2 as default downloader for opera 7.54 with java


----------



## ~Romil (Oct 24, 2004)

Get the plug-in and install, as simple as that 

Tools > Advanced > Plug-ins


----------



## klinux (Oct 24, 2004)

i think there is an option within dap preferences to select dap as default downloader for opera . once that is check u can also use the preferences -> plugins within opera . u could also setup DAP to download from clipboard items . that way u dont have to get a dap window in opera .


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 24, 2004)

Why u need DAP instead it has a own default download manager!!!!!!


----------

